
Show HN: Anyshortcut – Forget mouse clicks, embrace shortcuts - Folyd
https://anyshortcut.com/
======
Folyd
Anyshortcut is a productive browser plugin to help people customize keyboard
shortcuts to open their frequently visited websites instantly.

It is simple, intuitive and straightforward. You only need a Google account to
get started, all your shortcuts are synced everywhere automatically.

Both Chrome and Firefox are supported.

